# Any deals if let onstar expire



## unit (Jun 24, 2011)

That's been my experience but it could change.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

gizmotoo said:


> Will OnStar come back with any lower cost deals if you let the initial free trial period expire for a while ? I know if you let your initial SIRUSXM subscription expire, they will come back in about 2 weeks and start offering things like 5 months at $5/month, or 1 year for $85 versus the normal $142 per year.


They did come back with an offer to me when mine expired. It was about $50 off the annual price, IIRC. I didnt bite, but am still considering it.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I honestly think Onstar should be included in the vehicle price for the duration of the lease or a comparable predetermined length of time (for those of us who purchase). They should just sell upgrade (like the gps cellphone minutes or Nav) features.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I will let it expire... I do not use it for anything.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

gizmotoo said:


> Will OnStar come back with any lower cost deals if you let the initial free trial period expire for a while ? I know if you let your initial SIRUSXM subscription expire, they will come back in about 2 weeks and start offering things like 5 months at $5/month, or 1 year for $85 versus the normal $142 per year.


 I’ll let OnStar to expire, doesn’t worth for me. Too expensive for nothing. My Sirius expired a few weeks ago and just got today an offer of 77$ for another year. I may take it. Keep in mind if you get same offers do not use your credit card. Send a check or, like I’m doing, generate virtual cards from your banking account that you can cancel it after the transaction was cleared. I was reading other posts regarding Sirius and they will continue to charge you without any reminder after the promotion ends.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I love Onstar. I use the turn by turn directions, and they have always been spot on. For $300 a year, I eliminate the need to have my GPS or my phone mounted to my windshield, plus I get the peace of mind if there were to be any accident where I couldn't reach my phone or needed immediate assistance. The diagnostics and emergency hands-free calling minutes don't hurt either.


----------



## kalamacruze (Jun 8, 2011)

*XM subscription question*



CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I’ll let OnStar to expire, doesn’t worth for me. Too expensive for nothing. My Sirius expired a few weeks ago and just got today an offer of 77$ for another year. I may take it. Keep in mind if you get same offers do not use your credit card. Send a check or, like I’m doing, generate virtual cards from your banking account that you can cancel it after the transaction was cleared. I was reading other posts regarding Sirius and they will continue to charge you without any reminder after the promotion ends.


I have not registered with XM on my Cruze, although the dealer did give them my email address. When the trial subscription expires, am I off the hook if I don't do anything? I had a heckuva time trying to cancel the subscription on my previous car, and eventually gave in for 3 more free months. Now I realize I will need to go through the hassle of trying to cancel that one at some point. My plan was just to let the trial subscription on the Cruze expire - but other than receiving special offers, am I free and clear from XM?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

kalamacruze said:


> I have not registered with XM on my Cruze, although the dealer did give them my email address. When the trial subscription expires, am I off the hook if I don't do anything? I had a heckuva time trying to cancel the subscription on my previous car, and eventually gave in for 3 more free months. Now I realize I will need to go through the hassle of trying to cancel that one at some point. My plan was just to let the trial subscription on the Cruze expire - but other than receiving special offers, am I free and clear from XM?


Yes, you are clear. They dont have any credit card info on you so they cannot bill you. They will send you offers for several weeks befor and after your subscription expires, but you do not have to contact them at all to cancel. It will just stop playing XM channels.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

i have the cruze ltz rs with all the goodies including the navigation system, it comes up with the traffic when i drive, is the the xm traffic?? 
thanks
mine expires july 1st


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

a friend jut got sirius for $75 a year. They called me a month after buying the cruze and offered me $29 for 6 months, I took it. I haven't made up my mind on onstar yet, not so useful, I have used the navigation a few times and like the onstar app on my phone, but that's about it. I will continue it if they offer a huge discount.


----------

